# The Baths, British Virgin Gorda



## dsmrp (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi, going to St John next summer, and reading up on the sightseeing, it sounds as if the Baths are right up DH's alley; loves geological oddities.
So would appreciate insight on:
1. how long would you recommend to visit the Baths?
2. how much time do tour boats give you ?
3. pros and cons of public ferry from St Thomas to St John to Virgin Gorda.
   I've looked at their website and saw schedule is just 2 days of the week.
4. other 'reliable' ways to get to AND from Virgin Gorda?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Numismatist (Nov 15, 2015)

dsmrp said:


> Hi, going to St John next summer, and reading up on the sightseeing, it sounds as if the Baths are right up DH's alley; loves geological oddities.
> So would appreciate insight on:
> 1. how long would you recommend to visit the Baths?
> 2. how much time do tour boats give you ?
> ...



1. & 2.  The tours (I've been on 3 different ones) basically walk you through the Baths to the end and then back to the boat.  I've never felt it was enough time.  I'd consider a way to be able to spend at least a few hours there, not 1/2 hour...well worth the visit though even if you can only do a short time!

3. & 4.  This is what I'm researching for next summer!


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 15, 2015)

There is a public ferry from STT Virgin Gorda.  It would allow you to spend the day. 
You would take a taxi from the port to The Baths

http://www.bestofbvi.com/info/bviferry_vg_stt_speedys.htm

And from STJ to Virgin Gorda 
http://www.bestofbvi.com/info/bviferry_stj_vg.htm

Reminder you need to bring your passport and go thru Customs.


----------



## ailin (Nov 16, 2015)

We did a tour with Pirates Penny from St. Thomas, but they also leave from St. John.  

http://www.piratespenny.com/bvi.html

It included a stop at Jost Van Dyke, lunch at Cooper Island (lunch cost not included), and the Baths.  I liked having a guide for the Baths to show us how to climb up.  It's not a lot of time though, just walk/climb through and take pictures, no time to enjoy the beach or snorkel.  Cost 5 years ago was $135/person plus customs fees ($30), but I'm sure it's gone up since then.

We had a great time, but I said to myself if we ever make it back to the Virgin Islands, I want to spend at least a few days on Virgin Gorda.


----------



## alanmj (Nov 17, 2015)

GrayFal said:


> There is a public ferry from STT Virgin Gorda.  It would allow you to spend the day.
> You would take a taxi from the port to The Baths
> 
> http://www.bestofbvi.com/info/bviferry_vg_stt_speedys.htm
> ...



Been to The Baths four times over the last 12 years. Always time it to be there first thing in the morning (we are on a sailboat). The Baths gets very very busy during the daytime. I would not want to spend a full day there - it's the BVI equivalent of sitting in Times Squares for the day... There are other things to do on Virgin Gorda, so get there early, do The Baths, then walk around the island.


----------



## Fairwinds (Nov 21, 2015)

alanmj said:


> Been to The Baths four times over the last 12 years. Always time it to be there first thing in the morning (we are on a sailboat). The Baths gets very very busy during the daytime. I would not want to spend a full day there - it's the BVI equivalent of sitting in Times Squares for the day... There are other things to do on Virgin Gorda, so get there early, do The Baths, then walk around the island.



Very good advice. Coming from STT on a tour as I have it was very crowded by the time we got there. Still a great day and definitely worth seeing but the snorkel stops were my favorite.


----------



## Helios (Dec 7, 2015)

Very good info, thanks for sharing.


----------

